# Copy Excel shortcut and function keys to MS word document



## Susan Soo (Feb 16, 2005)

Kindly let me know the following:-

I would like to copy all the Excel shortcuts and functions keys from the Microsoft Excel help and paste to a new MS Word document.

The problem is after I pasted to the MS Word document, I see lots of lines or border line in the MS Word document.

Kindly let me know the way to delete those lines. Maybe I should just paste those shortcuts and functions in a new Excel worksheet?

Thank you

Susan


----------



## BrianB (Feb 17, 2005)

You do not say which version of Word you are using, but I think that nowadays Help is some sort of HTML document.

1. Try right clicking the Help page to see what options you get.
2. Try Edit/Paste special in Word - you might get a "Text" option.
3. Try Alt +Print Screen in Help and paste into Word (where it becomes a picture).


----------



## Susan Soo (Feb 19, 2005)

Thank you for your help.

Susan
 


			
				BrianB said:
			
		

> You do not say which version of Word you are using, but I think that nowadays Help is some sort of HTML document.
> 
> 1. Try right clicking the Help page to see what options you get.
> 2. Try Edit/Paste special in Word - you might get a "Text" option.
> 3. Try Alt +Print Screen in Help and paste into Word (where it becomes a picture).


----------

